# New Guitar



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Bought myself an Art & Lutherie cedar CW today. What a great playing and sounding guitar for the money ($349). I,m more of an electric guy but I wanted an inexpensive acoustic with a pick up for a couple of tunes we do in the band and to have for just plunking around on. Sounded great through my Cube 60 on the JC clean side. I,ll try it out through our PA tonight at practice. Another nice Godin family product....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

All of those acoustics which are made as part of the Godin "family" (Art & Lutherie, Simon & Patrick, Seagull, Norman) are great guitars. I got a buddy of mine, who was new to guitar and looking for advice, to get a Simon & Patrick. Thats was years ago and he still loves it. You cant beat the bang for the buck when you compare them to Yamaha, Washburn, Fender etc.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations Tarl, and Bagpipe I agree with you about the Godin "family". I bought a Simon and Patrick acoustic back in 1995 and I still play it today. It has a really sweet tone to it and it has a built in L.R. Baggs acoustic pickup with a 3 band E.Q. I tried recording with the pickup once but I didn't really care for it. A little too "zingy" sounding. When I do record with it again it'll be with a mic.


----------

